# jedross86's 2022 Lawn Journal



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Link to 2021 journal

This will be my first full season in my home and tending to my mostly TTTF lawn. Looking forward to applying some of the practices I learned here last year for the full season. Will see how things turn out and may wind up with another overseed this fall. Full reno is probably not in the cards this year due to lack of time.

3/20/22 - Cleaned up debris - front and side
3/22/22 - Cleaned up debris - back
3/23/22 - 5g/1k of prodiamine
4/27/22 - Starter fert (Lesco 18-24-12) at 4.2lbs/1k. Trying to jumpstart the slow going areas.
4/30/22 - Painted what I think is Triv with round up
5/4/22 - .25lb N/k (Urea 46)
5/4/22 - Applied ironite to front and side yard to prevent moss and get some green up
5/13/22 - .25lb N/k (Urea 46)
5/13/22 - ~5oz/k of liquid iron
5/19/22 - 0.38oz/k Azoxy preventative app
5/19/22 - 1oz/k Propi preventative app
5/25/22 - .25lb N/k (Urea 46)
5/25/22 - ~5oz/k of liquid iron
6/11/22 - .25lb N/k (Urea 46)
6/11/22 - 2lbs/k SOP 0-0-50 
6/11/22 - 4oz/k Clearys 3336F
6/12/22 - Milo
7/3/22 - 3.5g/k of Prodiamine for a 2 month app. Will allow me to do some late spot seeding if I need to.
7/4/22 - 2oz/k Propi curative app
8/8/22 - 1oz/k Propi
8/8/22 - 0.38oz/k Azoxy


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

I have a small area that my neighbors contractor destroyed. He then did me the favor of taking soil that he dug out to install a dry well. The soil is full of rocks and weeds. Even better, he ran over it with an excavator so the rocks are nice and compacted. Also happens to be in the absolute worst place for me to have to water.

I'm going to try to dig up all the rocks this weekend. I have some left over lesco TTTF from last season that I'll use. I'll be sure to keep a foot+ barrier of space between this area and anywhere I spray prodiamine.

Unsure of when I should put seed down. I was going to follow someone elses lead and do some dormant seeding ahead of a snow fall but was unable to clean the soil up first.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Things have really picked up in the back yard, grass is nice and thick almost everywhere. Not many weedy grass plants left after the round up app from last week.



Front is lagging a bit but getting better too. Still have some spots where I am not getting a ton of growth and haven't thickened up. These are the same areas I had to really baby last fall when I overseeded (right in the middle, as well as by the much bed). I got things going well in the fall but had to constantly water and made a couple extra N apps. Assuming the big tree out front is to blame.



I think I'll keep spoon feeding N at least out front to try to get things going a bit more before things get hot.

The difference in color is bothering me a lot more than I thought it would.... have to decide if I want to do a full reno this fall. Perhaps will start small and just do the front (~1500 sq ft).


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Did my first preventative app of fungicide today ahead of the very hot weather we're getting this weekend. Going to delay spoon feeding N by a few days and wait for the heat to pass. I should still have some slow release N from the starter fert I put down earlier.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Some pics after the mow today. Lowered my HOC by a notch on the mower to about 3 inches. Definitely needed a second pass but no time. The thin spots have all filled in. Clearly made an error applying N or Iron at some point.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

First mow with the toro striping kit and happy with the results


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Google showed me this photo of my lawn this time last year.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Over the next couple days will put down:

0.25lb/k Urea - Spray
4oz/k Clearys - Spray
2lb/k SOP 0-0-50 - Spread
14.4LB/K Milo - Spread


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Fell way behind on my applications. Tried to be picky and wait for rain which never came. Then whole family came down with covid and now dealing with a faulty sprayer.


----------

